# too intelligent for ...



## novice_81

Hello

Sometimes when we hear about people who have nervous breakdowns or commit suicide we say that they​were “*too intelligent for their own good*” or that they “*thought too much*.”

--- Does it just mean: "byli zbyt inteligentni jak na siebie" and "za dużo myśleli"?


----------



## NotNow

Yes, that's exactly what they mean.


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, Novice,

Not sure if you're looking for a translation or an explanation, but I understand it to mean that someone who's very knowledgeable may actually be hazardous to themselves, i.e. such a person may become a conceited know-it all and people usually don't like such individuals, so these "too intelligent for their own good" might harm themselves for example by damaging their own reputation etc.


----------



## novice_81

OK, thanks. I thought that "too intelligent for one's own good" is some English idiom.


----------



## novice_81

Thomas1 said:


> Hello, Novice,
> 
> Not sure if you're looking for a translation or an explanation


 
Translation , but explanation is also fine


----------



## Thomas1

I see, could you please give us sentence(s) in which you found the expressions?


----------



## novice_81

Hi

What I've quoted in the first post is all I have


----------



## Thomas1

Oh sorry, I thought it was your description. 

Let me give it a try then:


> Sometimes when we hear about people who have nervous breakdowns or commit suicide we say that they​ were “*too intelligent for their own good*” or that they “*thought too much*.”



Czasami słyszy się o ludziach, którzy przeszli załamanie nerwowe, albo którzy popełnili samobójstwo, (komentarze (typu)) że _inteligencja nie przysłużyła się ich dobru_, albo że za dużo myśleli.
inteligencja nie przysłużyła się im
bystrość umysłu nie wyszła im na dobre
inteligencja nie wyszła im na zdrowie


----------



## novice_81

I see. Thanks a lot!


----------

